# Scare Actors Wanted



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking for one or two scare actors to help out at my yard haunt the Village Mire located in South Yarmouth MA on Halloween. If your interested, please contact me ASAP. 
Here is a sample of the haunt


----------

